
Ask HN: Ready Made Html/Css/Js UIs? - natzar
Is there any site that collects some UIs at least HTML&#x2F;CSS?
For example:
- Search UI with filters
- Product Designer (drag &amp; drop elements)
- Typical Grid&#x2F;List switcher
- Map with filters
======
bluetidepro
There are tons of very reasonable priced UI kits that come with all the bells
& whistles on [https://themeforest.net](https://themeforest.net). I've used it
a few times for side projects and such when I'm just trying to put something
together fast. For $30 you have a killer UI, HTML, CSS/SCSS, and JS. That's
obviously a paid route. For free, I'd go with something like Bootstrap,
Foundation, or Semantic-UI. All of which have plugins easily available to do
the various add-ons you are looking for.

~~~
natzar
From themeforest you get complete UI ?

I mean not just elements as frameworks, complete specific UIs or modules.

~~~
bluetidepro
I'm not sure what you mean? Most of the more popular well-done themes on there
give you the UI elements, and examples of how to put them all together as
various types of pages/UIs. For example, here is just a quick top selling one
I found: [http://trystack.mediumra.re/](http://trystack.mediumra.re/) \- It
includes all the elements broken out, and then ways to form various UIs with
those elements. Is that not what you are looking for? Did I misunderstand?

------
kodikodytis
I really like Semantic UI: [https://semantic-ui.com](https://semantic-ui.com)
They have a ton of elements and support themes for custom styles.

~~~
natzar
I'm using this one. In love with semantic. It needs more work on responsive
part, but ...

------
natzar
I've seen that foundation has something called blocks, that is more close to
what I'm looking for but maybe too basic.

Would be cool some complete UIs built on top of popular frameworks.

